

Chris Sievey - Camouflage - Sinclair ZX81 pop video (1983) - choult
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u9ZyV-BHFA

======
pedrow1980
Chris Sievey also wrote a computer game:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biz_%28video_game%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Biz_%28video_game%29)

(as well as being Frank Sidebottom which it says in the Youtube link.)

